

Survey Results: How Many Developers Write Unit Tests? - jaredbrown
http://blog.hubstaff.com/survey-many-developers-write-unit-tests/

======
yojo
Thanks for sharing, it's an interesting survey. Some of the data visualization
is really hard to parse though. The shell visualization for "How much of your
coding time is spent writing them?" is particularly unclear.

------
jaredbrown
If you are not writing unit tests yet you may want to ask yourself why you are
in the minority. How do you compare to the results in this survey?

